# Mitre Saw - single or double, sliding, 10 or 12 in?



## crayola110 (Aug 23, 2012)

Hey guys I was wondering for mainly molding and trim should I go with:

10 or 12 in?
single or double bevel?
sliding? (I think this is for doing thicker peices?)

Anyone have suggestions for a Mitre saw? I was going to do base, crown, door, window molding for the entire house. Also portability is a plus because I might take it to other sites to use...so I'm guessing that would make 10 in better


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

For simple trim just about any saw will work.
Sliders work well for wider, not thicker pieces as you suggest.
If cutting things like real wood floor treads, laminate flooring, composite fascia boards ECT is in the plans then you at least need a 10 slider.
A 12" would tend to have a higher amperage motor and can cut wider crown and thicker material.
I have one with a double bevel and almost never use the feature.
If this is going to be just for around your own home use and not for commercial jobs an inexpensive 10" Ryobi slider and a stand would work fine and it's light enough to pick up and moved around.
I've owned one for many years and have worked on hundreds of homes with it and it still works fine and it's a whole lot less expensive then all the other top names.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

double bevel saws are better if your going to be installing quite a bit of crown molding . and even with baseboard. it will elminate the need to flip your piece around based on the orientation of the bevel

as mentioned sliders are only needed for wider stock.. i just recently upgraded from a bosch dual bevel non sliding 12" saw to the milwaukee 12".. solely because i need the bigger cut capacity for both shelving and cutting mitre returned window stools. i used the bosch for almost 6 years pretty much solely for trim installs


----------



## crayola110 (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks guys. This will be my first time in a while (and more extensive use) of a miter saw. Hope to make good use out of this tool


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

How 'bout a good, used kapex? I've heard that's the best saw of 'em all!

(pls pm for the deal of the century )


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I have a 12" ridgid, duel bevel, slider and I love it. Advantages,
cuts wider stock- I do a lot of building so to cut wider 2x stock works for me. I 
use it for flooring, siding, ect.
is great for trim- such as crown moulding and wide baseboards.
scales and degree indicators are very good and easy to read.
Disadvantages
HEAVY mine is on a wheeled stand if not it would be a PITA to move all the 
time.
With the slider rails must be set up pretty far from a wall.
Cost with the stand pretty costly.

I would recommend a 10" slider for what it sounds like you need. Duel bevel is something you won't regret but not a deal breaker. Almost any one you get figure on buying a good quality blade, the one that comes with them are usually not very good. I use the good blade for trim and the one that comes with it for rough cuts like 2x4s.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

Jay123 said:


> How 'bout a good, used kapex? I've heard that's the best saw of 'em all!
> 
> lol those still go for $1000 used compared to $1500 new
> 
> (pls pm for the deal of the century )



lol those still go for $1000 used compared to $1500 new


----------



## crayola110 (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks for my needs I think I'll go with the 10" slider. I'm guessing a 10" blade is cheaper than a 12" blade too 

Anyone recommend blade brands or miter saw brands? I saw a craftsman 10" for like $150


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

I have a 10" slider. Mine's a Delta, though I don't think it's made anymore. I really like it, and am glad I got the slider. But carrying it (especially up stairs) isn't much fun at all. Check the portability before you buy, IMO.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

freud diablo blades are my go to brand... freud has a lower end grade known as avanti... the diablo blades can be resharpened up to 6x.. the avanti blades have a short life and are just throw away blades


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

As far as the Craftsman I would advise against it. I have one all though it's not a slider. You can spend an hour adjusting it to get it in perfect alignment make 3 cuts with it and it's not cutting straight again. Although not out a lot if your cutting trim, 1/2 or 1 degree will show in your finish work. And I agree with Kirk on the blades, I use Forrest but I think that would be overkill for H/O. Remember tooth count is important in a trim saw as well. I use the blade that came in mine for rough cuts, and my good blade with a lot of teeth when I want a cleaner cut.


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

Ditto on the Diablo blades.


----------



## crayola110 (Aug 23, 2012)

Quick question how do u sharpen blades. Could I just use dremel with stone?


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

No to sharpen a circ. saw blade is not a DIY thing needs to be done professionally.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I love the Forest blades also, you can hardly hear them cut when new, but now days as money is tighter I use the Freud blades also, they are good blades. I don't like the Dewalt blades, some of them have too much wobble. 

As for a miter saw, I prefer the Dewalt DW708 (USA) 12 inch slider, (Dewalt is now China made) the Hitachi (not the digital) is a fairly good saw, the Bosch use to be a good saw but don't know about it now. Makita has always been a good saw, don't like Delta, they are a Taiwan owned product now. 

Rigid, Ryobi, and Milwaukee are all made by the same company (Taiwan) ITT or something like that. 

If you can afford a good saw go ahead and get one, you will be glad you did, you can always sell it for a better price if you don't use it. If you don't plan to do a lot with the saw and can't afford the higher ones, while I don't like the Ryobi, I hear good things about them.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

saw blades are sent out to a shop that does it. they typically charge about $0.40 per tooth


----------

